# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v2.1.2 - Happy New Year!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v2.1.2 - Happy New Year!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Medusa Box v2.1.2 is out!  *Added support for Qualcomm MSM8227 and MSM8230 Mobile Processors with eMMC storage devices!
Also added support for LG D605, LG C395, LG F200S, LG F200LS, Lenovo A760, Huawei U8815N!*   Medusa Box v2.1.2 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *LG D605* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG C395* -  added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG F200S* -  added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG F200LS* -  added Dead Boot Repair.*Lenovo A760* - added Dead Boot Repair  (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Huawei U8815N* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya). 
- Added new Core ID (008E00E1) for MSM8225 CPU.
- Added new Core ID (07926477) for Hisilicon HI6731 CPU..
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in the Software).  Medusa - your stepping stone in phone repair business!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

